# Your best recent turkey pictures?



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, we are just a couple of weeks off and now. Thought it would be nice to see how you guys display your birds for photographs.

I find that a good picture lasts a lifetime.

Here are couple of my recent ones that do their best to show off how beautiful turkeys really are, and also capture great memories of special hunts.


----------



## outfitter (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice pics Koz Bow. I like the stream in the background. Here is a picture of one I took last year.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is my bird from last year









This is a clients daughters bird I filmed last year. The father is on this site ROBBY MEYERS. This year I get to film him his daughter and son this will make a great DVD for them to remember forever.









This is Nasher from the site bird he got


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

2010 Archery Gobbler









This is the last one I took with a gun.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have always been guilty of quickly snapping a pic and moving on.. Than I am mad that I didn't take better pics.. Here are a few that have turned out nice over the past few years and set the scene.. Wish all this digital stuff would have come up 20 years ago... One day gonna have to start scanning 35 mm

GF's First merriam










1 5/8 Late May Bird
















Blizzard in the Morning Dead Gobblers in the Afternoon









Iowa Opening day


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

20 Minutes in WY


















2 hours of calling to this bird with two hens, he broke and had 1 3/8. I wish i was the shooter.. LOL









2 Fat Merriams in one shot










Gotta love OK and blood on your butt


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Gotta love when ya walk up and can immediately do this. I blew his beard off, I missed three times the day before and he was 4 yards, I aimed low.. 









SConnells bird I yacked up for him last year with a billion hens.. Man his Girlfriends camera is the shizzle










And her bird from the day before










Heard 4 birds in KS on day one and three became casualties.. Hers had some hooks

















She is lucky as all get out another bird with 1 3/8


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A few from over the years:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

A few more SD photos

First Merriam for me, Opening day in the Hills 01









A couple river bottom birds.. 
Sal was tagged out and sat back and I went after um.. She clipped this pic as I came over the hill. .Mouth call still in










Hers from earlier









First prairie merriam for me


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

My 1St










2nd Mr.Hooks


















Last Years Bird


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice pics guys! Can't wait for my first turkey photo! Hopefully the one I get this year will help my team win the contest. LMAO! DEDGOOSE, you don't like turkey's do ya? lol


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

That is an awesome necklace!
Is that green stone Vaseline glass?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HardWayMike said:


> Nice pics guys! Can't wait for my first turkey photo! Hopefully the one I get this year will help my team win the contest. LMAO! DEDGOOSE, you don't like turkey's do ya? lol


Actually in the months of March, April and May I HATE them.. LOL 9 months of my life are spent fascinating about their lifestyle and language and 3 months are about exterminating them.. 

Good luck to you this spring.. There is nothing like it once your bit by the bug.. It changes your life and all things important to you..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

2008 Oakland County


















2010 Oakland County


































My hunting partner.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> That is an awesome necklace!
> Is that green stone Vaseline glass?


Thanks...

No...The black is the tips from a prong horn antelope and the greenish yellow are turkey wing bones both complements of my team mate Horseshoe!!

Bucky


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Harrisonhunter, 

Very cool fan mounts. Nicely done!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

00Buckshot69 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> No...The black is the tips from a prong horn antelope and the greenish yellow are turkey wing bones both complements of my team mate Horseshoe!!
> 
> Bucky


That thing is really classy.. Do you make them? I hate at the convention where the guys that where them have a billion spurs with most being jake nubs LOL 1-4 spurs looks awesome on a necklace


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

My son Tyler's 2010 Lenawee Co. 2nd CBM Turkey.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

My buddy took this one with his phone right before taking his first bird.
Not the best quality, but still a cool pic


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Last years picture of my son with his Spring bird, along side with little brother. 

Couple more years he's turning in the plastic for a real noise maker. LOL


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

heres a few of the recent ones i've killed along with some family and friends that ive called in and experienced the excitement with them.

2010









2010 fall









this is what happens with zink calls.....longbeards taking dirt naps!









uncle chris's bird 2010









younger brother blakes 2010









Lexie's first hunt and first turkey april 2010









my spring 2009









my grandpas 2009 longbeard









my 2008 bird









uncle chris's 2008 gobbler









gotta add a few more pics yet!


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

here a few other ones:
dads spring bird 2008









my spring turkey 2007









travis's monster longbeard in 2006! 2nd biggest in Eaton County for 2006









my 2006 victim









ive got more pics somewhere, havent got them on the lap top yet


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Before all of these I didn't get real serious about my field pics, but now I take a lot of time to get the best pics I can. The last two years I've been doing the pics myself with the self timer, which can be very challenging.

*2010*


















*2009*


















*2008*


















*2007 Double Beard*


















*2007 Fall*









*2006*


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

....and just a few more pics of a couple setups. :coolgleam


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ack said:


> The last two years I've been doing the pics myself with the self timer, which can be very challenging.


Now that sounds like a funny thread... have any bloopers from the self timer? :lol:


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes DEDGOOSE. But I have stacked the odds in the ol' gobblers corner even more so than it was. I have made the goal of not using anything but my homemade longbow for all hunting this year. Add that to the fact that I have never put any effort into actually hunting turkeys and that turkeys are not exactly easy animals to kill as it is and I have a recipe for some tag soup. LOL. But I am going to hunt the 0234 hunt so I have a pretty long season to get on just one! 

Awesome pics and success stories everyone. It really is nice to see everyone else's turkey pics.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

From today!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

My friend Al and I teamed up last year again for this 25 1/2 lb. 4 bearded Tom

31.3 inches Score , Ottawa county record


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)




----------

